

Getting Above The Noise on Launch Day - portiad
http://fndrs.net/S0tadE

======
portiad
I'm really hoping this post get's big because I really want to hear about
other startup founder's strategies to getting noticed by tech media.

Like Richard, I try to rally my support team. Specifically I use incentives.
It's not working well. Help?

